# 2008 UFHORA H.O. Winter Nationals In Florida



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

AND










PRESENTS

Click here for webpage:
2008 UFHORA WINTER NATIONALS IN FLORIDA 

Click here for flyer:
2008 Winter Nats Race Flyer 

WHEN:
JANUARY 25TH, 26TH, 27TH 2007

WHERE:
The Raceway.Biz
Cocoa, FL (Space Coast)

1507 N Cocoa Blvd 
Cocoa, FL 32922-6933
Contact Info 321-639-4692 
Business
Bill’s email: [email protected] 
321-253-9278 Home
321-684-9772 Cell

Ed Delfin’s email: [email protected] 
352-553-8682 Cell

AIRPORT INFO
37 MILE E OF ORLANDO INT*L AIRPORT (MCO) 
24 MILES N OF MELBOURNE INT*L AIRPORT (MLB 

RACE CLASSES:
SUPPORT RACES (IF ENOUGH INTEREST, IROC THUNDER STORM, AMATEUR MODIFIED)

CHAMPIONSHIPS CLASSES:
SUPER STOCK
MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
THURSDAY: 6PM - 10PM TRACK SETUP & TESTING

FRIDAY: 9AM OPEN
REGISTRATION & PRACTICE
8:00PM - SUPER STOCK TECH & QUALIFYING
THUNDER STORM IROC SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00 - CLOSE

SATURDAY: 8:00AM - OPEN
9:00AM - MODIFIED TECH & QUALIFYING
10:00AM - SUPER STOCK RACE
1:00PM - MODIFIED RACE
AMATEUR MODIFIED SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00PM - CLOSE

SUNDAY – 8:00AM OPEN
9:30AM RESTRICTED OPEN TECH & QUALIFYING
RESTRICTED OPEN RACE TO FOLLOW WND OF QUALIFYING
AWARDS CEREMONY TO FOLLOW RACING

Race Classes: Member Non-Member
Support Race $10 $10
Super Stock $15 $20
Modified $20 $25
Restricted Open $25 $30

Hotel & Motel Info Phone Numer Rate 
Econo Lodge Space Center 321-632-4561 $59 Internet Rate
Clarion Hotel Space Center 800-584-1482 $108 Internet Rate
Best Western Cocoa Inn 866-262-6229 $70 / $60 AAA
Holiday Inn Express 888-465-4329 $100 Advance Purchase
Ramada Inn Cocoa Beach 321-631-1210 $79 / $79 AAA
Super 8 Cocoa Beach 321-631-1212 $59 / $59 AAA
Days Inn Cocoa Expo 321-636-6500 $50 / $50 AAA

Restaurants & Eateries nearby:
KFC, McDonalds, Subway, Mash Hogies, Dominoes' Pizza, Sbarros, Bagel Paradise, Fine Seafood Dining at Port Canaveral.

Wizztrack Bonzai / Super Stock & R/O









Black Oak / Modified


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Last years event.
2007 UFHORA Winter Nats DVD Preview


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Glad to see that Bill has another shop set up with several tracks. I raced at Bill's place in Cocoa Beach in the 80's on the big Yellow, and on the Blue King he had in Rockledge in the 90's. I'm getting back into the racing scene after a good number of years, and I'll tell you this, Bill puts on a quality race, and he's quite a scratch chassis builder from the old days.

This should be great fun and great racing for all

Mike Rigsby


----------

